
Show HN: Minimal Help Center Chatbot for Startups - blader_johny
https://sparrw.launchaco.com/
======
blader_johny
I was looking for a solution to serve customers and get answers to questions
on occasions where personal touch is not available via chat (or I wasn't
immediately available).

There are chatbots specifically for customer support but I feel overwhelmed by
the effort to set up dialogue logic. Thus Sparrw idea formed and I'm seeing of
anyone else has the same need.

------
slater
"Try now" link goes to "Project not found" page at
[https://sparrw.surge.sh/](https://sparrw.surge.sh/)

~~~
blader_johny
Thanks for reminding! Got it fixed now:
[https://sparrw.surge.sh](https://sparrw.surge.sh)

